# iweb.. the mystery Â



## Carlo (Feb 9, 2006)

hi guys..

I am not much of a web designer so cheated and used iweb to make up a simple travel blog for friends and family.

I love the layout and iweb is great. But!!

It puts Â everywhere.

I thought it was the font.. its not
i thought it was where there was a empty line.. 
its not

Anyone else used iweb and seen this


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 9, 2006)

® is alt+r on a mac.  alt+shift+r makes Â.  is it anything to with this? i don't know. wild stab in the dark.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 9, 2006)

Post a link to the offending HTML.  Makes it a lot easier to see what's going on under the hood that way.


----------



## adambyte (Feb 9, 2006)

I have this same problem. Take a look... http://www.adam1media.com/adam

It seems to put that character everywhere there's a new paragraph...


----------



## fryke (Feb 10, 2006)

It looks fine to me, adambyte?


----------



## fryke (Feb 10, 2006)

Ah, I see it in "Quotations", though. And there, it's _actually_ in the code itself. Just as if you had put it there...


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 10, 2006)

i see an

e

instead of an 

Â

generally though, that page is badly optimised adam, the images take a LONG time to load... is that iWeb at work?


----------



## adambyte (Feb 10, 2006)

Yup. Made that in iWeb and used FTP to upload... That's all iWeb right there.

Weird that some see a mystery character and others don't. For me, it shows up in both FireFox and Safari.

P.S. Sorry, the front page doesn't contain any returns... go to the quotations page to see them.


----------



## fryke (Feb 10, 2006)

You sure somebody does _not_ see that weird character on the Quotations page? I took my comment back, for example...


----------



## adambyte (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh. Sorry. Der. Well, we're all agreed then... There's a funky "A" visible. Anyway... I guess this is just a bug in iWeb's coding, eh? Going to have to wait for a fix from Apple.

Poo.

P.S. Yeah, I too, am disappointed by the slow image loading time. iWeb doesn't seem to optimize much, if at all. It's kinda slow to load even on DSL. Blah to that.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 10, 2006)

adambyte said:
			
		

> I have this same problem. Take a look... http://www.adam1media.com/adam
> 
> It seems to put that character everywhere there's a new paragraph...


Looks like the character is happening each time there's an empty DIV in the code.  iWeb seems to be using those empty DIVs as 'spacers' (yet still applies even more needless css styles to each 'spacer', which isn't needed anyway).  

On a side note/rant: Whomever was in charge of the iWeb project (as well as those responsible for the horrendous code iWeb puts out) should be...well...either burnt at the stake, or sent to Microsoft.  I like the later idea better...it's more sadistic and inhumane.  




			
				Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> the images take a LONG time to load... is that iWeb at work?


A mere 630px by 412px image in PNG format that's 569.1KB in sizeOUCH!  Someone needs to send the iWeb team a dictionary with the word optimized highlighted, or something.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 10, 2006)

a jpeg like that would be less than 20k, and would probably take less than a second to load, for any laymen in the room.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 10, 2006)

I thought so too, so I tried a few exports on it with Photoshop&#8212;the results weren't as expected.  There's an Alpha transparency on it, so that explains some of the size (PS's PNG-24 with alpha was actually larger at 587.6KB), a PNG-8 was 177KB (with or without transparency).  A JPG at 80 for quality is 130.3KB, at 60 for quality it's 74.75KB, and at 40 for quality was 43.3KB (looked like crap too @ 40).  A GIF with transparency (not alpha) was around 157.7KB.  

There's just a lot going on in that image...just about any of those is still a lot better than 569KB.


----------



## Carlo (Feb 12, 2006)

Well at least others have the same issue, I thought it was just me! I heard on Leo Laporte's show that he did say to the iweb product manager that it was crazy to not have smaller images and he repied with "its a broadband world" which is BS. Australia finally has ADSL2 but... our bandwidth out of the country is nothing fantastic so it still takes 3-5 seconds to load a iweb intro page.

its a shame as the product is good, it means I can easily make up a half decent site. 

Shall wait for the apple fix.


----------



## fryke (Feb 12, 2006)

Even in a broadband world: Do you want a page to load in 1 or 3 seconds? In 2 or 7? You'll _always_ choose the lower number. Even 0.1 to 0.4 seconds is a difference one can spot. Optimising is important. Saying it's a broadband world is okay if you're talking 600 MB movie files. But for a simple webpage with a couple of images... Broadband should _never_ be an excuse for not optimising something you put on the web.


----------



## Carlo (Feb 12, 2006)

I completly agree with fryke.. Its sad that apple is abusing faster internet speeds.. kinda slack effort.

I hope the new version has decent compression.


----------



## Carlo (Feb 22, 2006)

looks like this is fixed in the latest software update to iweb


----------



## fryke (Feb 22, 2006)

oh, good.  but you mean the strange character, not the PNGs, right?


----------

